# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  برنامه نویسی

## Aysant.75

سلام من چندتا سوال دارم اینکه ی تصویر دارم سیاه سفیده میخوام بازه ایجاد کنم با شرط این که دونه دونه حرکت کنه مثلا به صورت افقی وقتی ب ۱رسید متوقف بشه و بره خط بعد الان نمیدونم از چ دستوری استفاده کنم.
بعد برای حذف کردن یه سری نقطه سفید از یه عکس از چ دستوری استفاده کنم.با برنامه متلب

----------

